# .22 mag hog hunting



## takamineman

Anyone in here hunt hogs with a .22mag? think it's a good idea?


----------



## bowboy1989

yes a well placed 22 mag solid bulllet behind a hogs ear or between his eyes will put down any hog of any size


----------



## douglasgerlach

It gets the job done.  I like the remington PSP loads.


----------



## BIGGUS

The CCI Gamepoints work well too.


----------



## huntingonthefly

YES SIR! Solid Points only. Believe it or not, I shoot most of mine in the shoulder, in or dead behind the bone. A hog's vitals is more forward than a deer's. I will usually be within 60 yards or less. I may have lost a couple and one of them I know was a little far back. That's one out of more than a ............ After losing a couple with straight on up close shots tween the eyes with a solid prop I quit. I have no problem with behind the ear broadside however. I like the bigger target area. A hog's brain is the size of a pecan and have you ever seen a hog skull? It is made for deflections, even lead. Compare the size of the kill zone for a small bullet. But that 22 mag bullet will whizz right on through those ribs with no problem. When you cut that shoulder off the bullet needs to be at least in the flap, preferably dead behind the bone. I have entered and exited both bones on 200+ lb. hogs. Most of the hogs I hunt are regular ole piney-woods rooters from public land which average 50-150 lbs. but occassionally I get some up to 300. The last trophy boar I took was bedded on a tussock in the middle of an oxbow lake. Sharp quartering away shot. placed on the last rib. PAP! come out the shoulder on the opposite side after traversing diagonally thru the hog. 50 yard run and splash thru hip deep water and landed in shin deep water which surely helped. More are prolly killed behind the ear and may still be the best way overall for everyone- this just my input. BUT, if you can't get on the ear for whatever reason, don't hesitate for a shoulder shot before he gets away. if you hunt plantations for multi-hundred hogs, better stick to the ear iff'n u don't know how to track.


----------



## Hunt&Fish

*308's better*



takamineman said:


> Anyone in here hunt hogs with a .22mag? think it's a good idea?



I've killed about 150 hogs in the last 6 years. Everyone with the same gun--a 308. I hunt from a shooting house on a food plot. I kill them from 50 yards to 200 yards. I've had some get up and run off carrying 150 gr Accubonds. The key is shot placement regardless of caliber. That said, I would never hunt hogs with less than a 243 unless I was going to shoot them at less than 50 yards--just my opinion.


----------



## Milkman

I think for WMA hunting on small game dates that is the best choice of legal firearms for pigs.  

On private land I would opt for a centerfire.


----------



## manok

I've killed a few with HP, never tried solids.


----------



## cruisers460

I still remember the gentleman being treed by a mad boar after 15 rounds of 22lr and 6 22 magnums. luckily someone was close with a shotgun that day.


----------



## gobbleandgrunt

You place it behind the ear and it ain't no problem. Me and my huttin' buddy have killed a lot of hogs with a 22 mag and 17. Just make the shot count.


----------



## hortonhunter22

cruisers460 said:


> I still remember the gentleman being treed by a mad boar after 15 rounds of 22lr and 6 22 magnums. luckily someone was close with a shotgun that day.



mad getting treed must make shooting skills go way down lol...i know it would mine...but really 21 shots and not one in the kill zone....surely a blind hog could find a nut eventually ..but as said just behind ear with a good solid bullet gets the job done...and as hunting on the fly said the shoulder will get the job done too if ya have too....have had them run as far as 100 yards and not bleed much so dont just assume ya missed...look good after a shoulder shot if they dont drop


----------



## walters

*hogs*



hortonhunter22 said:


> mad getting treed must make shooting skills go way down lol...i know it would mine...but really 21 shots and not one in the kill zone....surely a blind hog could find a nut eventually ..but as said just behind ear with a good solid bullet gets the job done...and as hunting on the fly said the shoulder will get the job done too if ya have too....have had them run as far as 100 yards and not bleed much so dont just assume ya missed...look good after a shoulder shot if they dont drop



kill zone dont matter, i have seen hogs shot between the eyes 3and 4 times with a 22lr and it not kill them, they did not penetrate the skull, i also killed a hue boar this yr with a 300wsm at short range and his plate was so thick the bullet did not come out the other side of him, they are tough, a 22 mag would do the job but i would not use one personally.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

If you have the patience and skill to wait on a killing shot, a 22mag with a solid bullet will kill a hog shovel dead. I like a shot just below the ear.


----------



## cj03ram

i hunt hogs religiously with my marlin 22 mag. shot placement is the key. soft spot directly behind the ear or between the eyes. has worked every time for me.


----------



## Okie Hog

> YES SIR! Solid Points only. Believe it or not, I shoot most of mine in the shoulder, in or dead behind the bone. A hog's vitals is more forward than a deer's. I will usually be within 60 yards or less.




+1
One of the places i hunt in OK is military land.  Outside of deer season and a special hog season the place is restricted to rimfire rifles or shotguns and small shot.   i very often hunt hogs there with a .22 magnum and the 40 grain CCI Maxi-Mag Total Metal Jacket ammo.  

Shot placement is everything.  My shots are limited to 50 yards or less.   i wait until the hog is standing broadside:  The bullet goes low just behind the front leg.   Bang flop!


----------



## bfriendly

Okie Hog said:


> +1
> One of the places i hunt in OK is military land.  Outside of deer season and a special hog season the place is restricted to rimfire rifles or shotguns and small shot.   i very often hunt hogs there with a .22 magnum and the 40 grain CCI Maxi-Mag Total Metal Jacket ammo.
> 
> Shot placement is everything.  My shots are limited to 50yards or less.   i wait until the hog is standing broadside:  The bullet goes low just behind the front leg leg.   Bang flop!



YESSIR!    I like the 32 grain accutip-V at Wally world for $16 a box!...........but I keep some CCIs too


----------



## death-from-above

gobbleandgrunt said:


> You place it behind the ear and it ain't no problem. Me and my huttin' buddy have killed a lot of hogs with a 22 mag and 17. Just make the shot count.



Not trying to get , but what round are you shooting in your .17 ?


----------



## barracuda7199

22mag with winchester jacketed hollow points 40 grains right around the ear works every time! u get alot more shots off with my marlin than the ole smoke pole!


----------



## jkk6028

whats everyones opinion on a 7mm-08 for hogs? 100 to 200 yard shots


----------



## deadend

jkk6028 said:


> whats everyones opinion on a 7mm-08 for hogs? 100 to 200 yard shots



Poison no doubt and will get it done way further out than that.


----------



## fishbum2000

A 22 mag WILL kill a hog no doubt. 
shot placement is key. i have seen a hog (my son and i shot it) shot in the head with a 30-06, 2 times with a 22, and i still had to shoot it 2 times with my 9mm before it finally died but thats only 1 hog out of at least 25 that i have killed. every other one was a 1 shot to the head kinda thing. 
oh yea i did shoot a hog once right between the eyes at about 35 yards with a 45 long colt and it ran for about 100 yards before it died. THEY ARE TUFF


----------



## tsknmcn

death-from-above said:


> Not trying to get , but what round are you shooting in your .17 ?



Probably CCI 20 grain GamePoints or Hornady 20 grain XTP.  Both use the same bullet and have the most penetration of the 17 HMR rounds I have tested.


----------



## Ole Crip

98 yard shot on a 280 lb sow with a 22 mag dropped her in her tracks. The shot was behind her ear.


----------



## 828deerslayer

there are plenty of stories of killing them with the 22 mag but more run off than are killed and most of the ones killed were either small or had extremely good shot placement. nothing ever goes as perfect and I would only use a 22wmr if it were my last option


----------



## 1990chevy

828deerslayer said:


> there are plenty of stories of killing them with the 22 mag but more run off than are killed and most of the ones killed were either small or had extremely good shot placement. nothing ever goes as perfect and I would only use a 22wmr if it were my last option



a 22 mag with a solid bullet will kill any hog know matter what size and will never run off if you hit in the ear


----------



## bnew17

yes it will kill a hog, ive killed a hog with a turkey load before too, doesnt mean id hunt with it.


----------



## CAL

828deerslayer said:


> there are plenty of stories of killing them with the 22 mag but more run off than are killed and most of the ones killed were either small or had extremely good shot placement. nothing ever goes as perfect and I would only use a 22wmr if it were my last option



I have killed my fair share of hogs also and I agree with deerslayer.No way I would approach a wild hog with a 22 mag,unless I had a good tree in sight.Had too many tote of larger bullets.Not much shot placement with a running hog where most of my shots are.


----------



## codep

22 mag on from 80-90 yds on the run, the round went thru right side ribs and blew up the left rear hind quarter (remington balistic tips) the boar on the left was 325-350 which was shot with a 234 I shot the sow with a 22 mag.


----------

